# [gelöst] AVM Fritz PCI

## Obelix

Hallo zusammen!

nachdem ich jetzt schon seit mehreren Nächten nach einer Lösung zum Faxe senden und Faxe empfangen suche bin ich bis zu folgendem Punkt gekommen:

- Bisherige Dokus waren sich einig, dass es Hylafax sein soll

- Voraussetzung ist ein CAPI-Modem Ersatz, damit Hylafax glaubt ein Modem zu steuern

- der Kernel braucht diverse Module für CAPI

Ein lsmod liefert:

capi                   11069  0 

capifs                  2547  1 capi

kernelcapi             32126  1 capi

avmfritz                8837  0 

mISDNipac              16101  1 avmfritz

mISDN_core             66482  3 avmfritz,mISDNipac

Ein capiinfo liefert:

capi not installed - No such file or directory (2)

Ein capiinit liefert:

ERROR: cannot open /dev/capi20 nor /dev/isdn/capi20 - No such file or directory (2)

Dass Yajhfc (Ein Java Hylafax frontend) und Hylafax bei diesen Fehlemeldungen nicht laufen können ist klar.

Irgend eines der Programme hat noch gemeckert, dass fcpci nicht vorhanden sei: also ein emerge fcpci angeworfen, mit folgendem Fehler:

emerge fcpci

 ERROR: net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KDIR=/usr/src/linux LIBDIR=/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work/fritz/src all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3506:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2667:  Called die

Jetzt meine Fragen:

1) Da ich bei google nur Beiträge zum Thema ISDN/CAPI/Fax finde, die knapp die Jahrtausendwende geschafft haben, also alle um die 10 Jahre alt sind: Gibt es inzwischen eine andere/bessere Lösung?

2) Bin ich der letzte/einzige, der unter Linux faxen will?

3) Was mich echt zum Grübeln bringt: da alle Beiträge so alt sind (siehe Frage 1) bin ich der einzige, der es nicht schafft die Software einzurichten?

Hilfe ist mir sehr willkommen - als Dank poste ich gleich die nächsten offenen Baustellen, die ich innerhalb mehrerer Nächte nicht selbst gelöst bekomme  :Wink: 

Viele Grüße

Obelix

****************************************************************************************

Hier die Lösung mit bestem Dank an arfe! Die Infos stammen von ihm.

Ich trage hier nur alles zusammen, damit der Nächste, der danach sucht, vielleicht alles beieinander hat.

1) sourcen für das Modul fcpci laden

https://belug.de/~lutz/pub/fcpci/fritz-fcpci-latest.tar.bz2

2) Einen Patch für eben diese sourcen laden

http://final-frontier.ath.cx/ebuilds/kernel-2.6.39.patch

3) Kernel konfigurieren

Device Drivers -> ISDN Support setzen

Device Drivers -> ISDN Support -> CAPI 2.0 subsystem (als Modul) setzen

Device Drivers -> ISDN Support -> CAPI 2.0 subsystem -> CAPI 2.0 Middleware support

Device Drivers -> ISDN Support -> CAPI 2.0 subsystem -> CAPI 2.0 /dev/capi support (modular)

Device Drivers -> ISDN Support -> CAPI 2.0 subsystem -> CAPI 2.0 /dev/capi support -> CAPI 2.0 filesystem support setzen

Mit "make && make modules && make modules_install && make install" alles übersetzen und installieren.

(Ich gehe hier davon aus, dass der Kernel vmlinuz-.... heißt. Wenn nicht, muss natürlich die Installation des

Kernels "wie gewohnt" vorgenommen werden.)

3) die sourcen per "tar -xvfj fritz-fcpci-latest.tar.bz2" entpacken

4) den Patch einspielen

Dazu ins Verzeichnis "fritz-fcpci-2.6.34/src" wechseln und mit

"patch -i (PfadZumPatch)/kernel-2.6.39.patch" sie sourcen patchen

5) Das Modul übersetzen

Hierzu liegt den sourcen eine "liesmich.txt" bei, i.d.R. aber "make clean && make all && make install" im src Verzeichnis starten.

6) net-dialup/capi4k-utils installieren und konfigurieren.

Dazu "emerge capi4k-utils" als root ausführen und folgende Einstellungen vornehmen:

/etc/capi.conf -> auf fcpci setzen 

/etc/conf.d/capi -> CAPI_LOAD_CAPIDRV="yes" 

                 -> CAPI_HOTPLUG_MISDN="no" 

7) /dev/capi20 erzeugen

Prüfen, ob MAKEDEV im System vorhanden ist, ggf. "emerge makedev" machen.

Sollte /dev/capi20 nicht da sein: 

"cd /dev ; MAKEDEV capi20 ; cp -aR capi20* /lib/udev/devices/."

capiinfo und capiinit sollten jetzt keine Fehler mehr liefern. 

Nach Beliben ein Faxprogramm installieren und einrichten.

----------

## arfe

Hol Dir:

https://belug.de/~lutz/pub/fcpci/fritz-fcpci-latest.tar.bz2

Dann spielst Du den Patch ein:

http://final-frontier.ath.cx/ebuilds/kernel-2.6.39.patch

Diese entweder aus dem Kernel rausnehmen oder in die blacklist rein. Weil mISDN und CAPI funktionieren nicht gleichzeitig.

 *Quote:*   

> avmfritz 8837 0
> 
> mISDNipac 16101 1 avmfritz
> 
> mISDN_core 66482 3 avmfritz,mISDNipac 

 

Ich überlege noch, ob ich ein ebuild dazu baue und fcpci in Gentoo wiederbeleben sollte.

Du solltest net-dialup/capi4k-utils installieren und konfigurieren.

/etc/capi.conf -> auf fcpci setzen

/etc/conf.d/capi  ->  CAPI_LOAD_CAPIDRV="yes"

CAPI_HOTPLUG_MISDN="no"

Sollte /dev/capi20 nicht da sein: 

 *Quote:*   

> cd /dev ; MAKEDEV capi20 ; cp -aR capi20* /lib/udev/devices/.

 

Übrigens empfehle ich capisuite anstatt Hylafax.

----------

## Obelix

Zuerst mal vielen Dank für die schnellen Infos!

Leider ist meine aktive Linux-Zeit schon 10 Jahre her und ich habe das gentoo grad erst aufgesetzt, um wieder was zu lernen...

Daher muss ich nochmal nachfragen, auch wenn manche Frage für den Profi vielleicht albern erscheint:

1) fritz-fcpci ist hier, aber wohin damit

2) Patch ist auch da, aber von /usr/src/linux aus nicht einspielbar. in welchem Unterverzeichnis muss der Patch die drivers.c ändern?

Module habe ich aus dem Kernel rausgenommen

capi4k ist installiert und konfiguriert

devices sind angelegt

capisuite kann ich mir holen, wenn capiinit und capiinfo mal keine fehler mehr melden...

Gruß

Obelix

----------

## Uli Sing

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Ich überlege noch, ob ich ein ebuild dazu baue und fcpci in Gentoo wiederbeleben sollte.

 

Was ist gegen net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2 einzuwenden?

----------

## Obelix

...probiert hätt ichs ja, aber es kommt:

 * ERROR: net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KDIR=/usr/src/linux LIBDIR=/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r2/work/fritz/src all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3506:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2667:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-        LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

----------

## Uli Sing

Dann muss jetzt wohl unser Freund arfe zeigen, was er kann. Ich war letztes Mal dran.  :Razz: 

----------

## arfe

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Dann muss jetzt wohl unser Freund arfe zeigen, was er kann. Ich war letztes Mal dran. 

 

Ich werde sicherlich nicht erklären wie man ein Source patchen muss. 

Wer mit gentoo hantiert, erwarte ich, dass er solche trivialen Angelegenheiten selbst lösen kann oder sich

selbst die Mühe macht wie man ein "Source patcht".

Sorry, aber für sowas habe ich keine Zeit.

Ciao.

----------

## Obelix

...ein einfaches "obwohl es KERNEL heißt ist es ein fcpci patch" hätte genügt. aber ich bin ja selbst auch drauf gekommen.

kompilieren konnte ichs, jetzt werfe ich noch ein paar module aus dem kernel und starte die kiste einmal durch. mal sehen, ob ich das fcpci dann modproben kann...

ich lasse von mir hören!

vielen Dank schon mal für die Unterstützung!!

----------

## arfe

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich lasse von mir hören!
> 
> 

 

Ich weiss jetzt schon, dass es funktioniert. Dieser Patch des fcpci modules gilt für > = 2.6.39 und läuft auch auf den aktuellen Kernel 3.0.3.

 *Quote:*   

> uname -a
> 
> Linux murphy 3.0.3 #1 SMP Sat Aug 20 14:09:14 CEST 2011 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> capiinfo
> 
> Number of Controllers : 1
> 
> Controller 1:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> lsmod | grep -i capi
> 
> capidrv                24136  1 
> 
> isdn                  111329  1 capidrv
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg
> 
> capidrv-1: incoming call 20150xxxx,1,1,50xxxx
> 
> capidrv-1: patching si2=1 to 0 for VBOX
> ...

 

----------

## Obelix

ja, es klappt einwandfrei. Danke für die Schützenhilfe!

Jetzt hätt ich aber dennoch eine Frage, bevor ich die Zusammenfassung ins erste Posting packe:

Gibt es eine - nein anders: Wie sorge ich dafür, dass das fcpci Modul beim Neukompilieren eines Kernels mit übersetzt wird. Muss ich die sourcen irgendwie unter /usr/src/linux unterbringen?

Ich konfiguriere noch den hylafax (dafür finde ich GUIs, für capisuite finde ich nichts) und dann schreibe ich eine Zusammenfassung.

----------

## arfe

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> ja, es klappt einwandfrei. Danke für die Schützenhilfe!
> 
> Muss ich die sourcen irgendwie unter /usr/src/linux unterbringen?
> 
> 

 

Nein. Wozu?

Bei einem neuen Kernel:

1. cd fcpci

2. make clean

3. make 

4. make install

----------

## arfe

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich konfiguriere noch den hylafax (dafür finde ich GUIs, für capisuite finde ich nichts) und dann schreibe ich eine Zusammenfassung.

 

Wenn Du nicht mal in der Lage bist ein paar Files zu editieren, um Capisuite zu konfigurieren, dann würde ich Dir doch besser empfehlen bei Windows zu bleiben. Da hast Du dann ganz viele GUIs. Und dann wäre auch Gentoo für Dich die falsche Wahl!

Übrigens braucht man für die Konfiguration der paar Files bei Capisuite maximal 10 Minuten!

----------

## Obelix

Du bist mir aber ein ganz unentspannter...

Natürlich hast du nie angefangen dich mit Linux zu beschäftigen. Fragen hattest du auch noch nie gehabt. Du hast Linux im Blut. Probleme etwas einzurichten, weil es neu ist, kennst du selbstverständlich nicht und jeder, der es nicht ebenfalls aus dem FF beherrscht, solls lieber sein lassen. GUI ist für Windows-Weicheier. Echte Linux-Fans lösen alles in der shell.

Ja, das ist meine Vorstellung davon, wie man Leuten auf die nächste Stufe hilft.

(dich hätt ich gerne mal in einer Schulung bei mir drin sitzen...)

----------

## Uli Sing

Weiß garned, warum Du Dich mit dem Gentleman überhaupt noch abgibst.

 *Quote:*   

> Vielleicht werde ich ja in naher Zukunft einmal mein Genie prostituieren und das dahinsiechende Gentoo-Universum mit einem aktuellen ebuild beglücken, so es denn meine kostbare Zeit zwischen Frühstück und Mittagessen zulassen sollte.

 

Aber klar doch, arfi...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arfe

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Weiß garned, warum Du Dich mit dem Gentleman überhaupt noch abgibst.

 

Ich weiss gar nicht wieso ich den geholfen habe. Ich bereue es jetzt schon! Der sollte lieber bei Windows bleiben.

Da braucht er nur sehr bedingt eine Shell.

----------

## Uli Sing

Jetzt wo Du's sagst...

Im Grunde genommen ist doch dieser ganze ebuild-Schwindel nur 'was für Weicheier. Ein echter Mann patched und kompiliert seine Pakete schließlich selbst und außerdem sollt' man eh' nur Leuten helfen, die Hilfe eigentlich garned nötig haben.

Da ist man dann wenigestens unter seinesgleichen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arfe

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Jetzt wo Du's sagst...
> 
> Im Grunde genommen ist doch dieser ganze ebuild-Schwindel nur 'was für Weicheier.

 

Ich wußte gar nicht, dass ebuilds neuerdings die Konfiguration (mit GUI!)  übernehmen.

----------

## Uli Sing

Ich möcht' Dir ned zu nahe treten, aber ich werd' den Verdacht ned los, dass Du einiges ned weißt.  :Very Happy: 

Sei es wie es ist. In der Zeit, in der hier rumheulst, wie schlecht doch die Welt ist, hättest' besser ein aktualisiertes ebuild geschrieben. Ich hab' mir da aufgrund meiner ungenügenden Begabung letztes Mal schon ordentlich einen weggebrochen aber einem Meister der Kommandozeile wie Dir sollte sowas doch lediglich ein müdes Lächeln und dreißig Sekunden Tippen abnötigen.

Gell?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cataclysm

Moin.

Neue Versionen des fcpci Ebuilds gibt's ab sofort hier:

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitroot/user/dfreise.git

Das Overlay gibt's auch im layman unter dem Namen "dfreise"

Eine Version, die unter Kernel 2.6.39 und 3.0.3 korrekt kompiliert, findet sich dort schon.

Bitte beachtet, daß dieses Overlay nur von Gentoo gehostet, jedoch nicht offiziell supported wird. Bei Problemen bitte immer bei mir melden. Danke.

----------

## arfe

 *Cataclysm wrote:*   

> Moin.
> 
> Neue Versionen des fcpci Ebuilds gibt's ab sofort hier:
> 
> http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitroot/user/dfreise.git
> ...

 

Na sowas... Da habe ich doch in dem GIT genau meinen Patch wieder gesehen.   :Very Happy: 

Hast Du eigentlich mal Dein OVERLAY getestet? Mein Patch passt nämlich nicht zum main source von fcpci.Last edited by arfe on Sun Aug 28, 2011 10:06 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## arfe

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Ich möcht' Dir ned zu nahe treten, aber ich werd' den Verdacht ned los, dass Du einiges ned weißt. 
> 
> Sei es wie es ist. In der Zeit, in der hier rumheulst, wie schlecht doch die Welt ist, hättest' besser ein aktualisiertes ebuild geschrieben. Ich hab' mir da aufgrund meiner ungenügenden Begabung letztes Mal schon ordentlich einen weggebrochen aber einem Meister der Kommandozeile wie Dir sollte sowas doch lediglich ein müdes Lächeln und dreißig Sekunden Tippen abnötigen.
> 
> Gell? 

 

Wozu? Ich brauche kein ebuild, weil ich es auch so kann. So what?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Uli Sing

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Ich überlege noch, ob ich ein ebuild dazu baue und fcpci in Gentoo wiederbeleben sollte.

 

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Wozu? Ich brauche kein ebuild, weil ich es auch so kann. So what? 

 

Gestern Hü, heute Hott und morgen wieder von vorne. Du bist 'ne Frau, richtig?  :Very Happy: 

Naja, ebuild gibt's ja jetzt dankenswerter Weise und bevor ich mir weiter anhöre, wie genial doch einige unter uns sind, zieh' ich mir lieber noch etwas dirkfanick rein.

Da weiß man wenigstens, was man hat.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## arfe

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Ich überlege noch, ob ich ein ebuild dazu baue und fcpci in Gentoo wiederbeleben sollte. 
> 
>  *arfe wrote:*   Wozu? Ich brauche kein ebuild, weil ich es auch so kann. So what?  
> 
> Gestern Hü, heute Hott und morgen wieder von vorne. Du bist 'ne Frau, richtig? 
> ...

 

Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen "ich überlege ein ebuild zu bauen" oder "ich baue ein ebuild"?

Oder bist Du wirklich so dämlich?

----------

## Uli Sing

Die Antwort lautet "ja". Gibt es weitere Fragen?

----------

## Uli Sing

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Die Antwort lautet "ja". Gibt es weitere Fragen?

 

Tut mir leid, die Antwort war'n Reflex, den Du ned verstehen kannst, wenn't ned in der UCL bist.

btw: Registriere ich da Stressmuster in Deinem Posting, oder ist es einfach nur prämenstruelles Syndrom?

----------

## arfe

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

>  *Uli Sing wrote:*   Die Antwort lautet "ja". Gibt es weitere Fragen? 
> 
> Tut mir leid, die Antwort war'n Reflex, den Du ned verstehen kannst, wenn't ned in der UCL bist.
> 
> btw: Registriere ich da Stressmuster in Deinem Posting, oder ist es einfach nur prämenstruelles Syndrom?

 

Du hälst Dich wie auch in anderen Threads für besonders pseudointellektuell und strahlst Deine Inkompetenz

nur so aus. Du bist echt penetrant und merkst nicht, wann Du mal die Klappe halten solltest. Solche Jünglinge

wie Dich motivieren nämlich andere NICHT für die Open Source Community zu tun.

Du bist nicht mal sonderlich witzig, Du Schwachkopf.Last edited by arfe on Mon Aug 29, 2011 8:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Uli Sing

Aber natürlich arfibunny und die Explosion der Hindenburg in Lakehurst geht auch komplett auf Ulis Kappe.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arfe

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Aber natürlich arfibunny und die Explosion der Hindenburg in Lakehurst geht auch komplett auf Ulis Kappe. 

 

Troll Dich hier weg, Du Idiot! Außer Deinem sinnloses Gesülze wie in anderen Threads hast Du nichts zu bieten!Last edited by arfe on Mon Aug 29, 2011 8:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Uli Sing

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Außer Dein sinnloses Gesülze wie in anderen Threads hast Du nichts zu bieten!

 

Es heißt "Deinem", Bunny.

"Außer Deinem sinnlosen Gesülze..."

Also wenn Du schon jemanden beleidigst, dann doch bitte orthographisch korrekt.

Und ich glaube, "Deinem" wird mittlerweile korrekterweise klein geschrieben. Mach' ich aber auch ned, also lassen wir noch mal Gnade vor Recht ergehen.  :Very Happy: 

Egal: Jetzt nochmal im ganzen Satz, Bunny.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arfe

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Außer Dein sinnloses Gesülze wie in anderen Threads hast Du nichts zu bieten! 
> 
> Es heißt "Deinem", Bunny.
> 
> "Außer Deinem sinnlosen Gesülze..."
> ...

 

Möchtest Du als Merkbefreiter nicht lieber in Deinem eigenen Forum zurück?

Da kannst Du dich dann austoben und austrollen! Hier sind nur fachliche Themen erwünscht, Du Idiot!

----------

## Uli Sing

Jaja. Herzlich willkommen übrigens in Ulis Chillout Lounge.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arfe

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Jaja. Herzlich willkommen übrigens in Ulis Chillout Lounge. 

 

Das Zeug was Du rauchst, muss verdammt schlecht sein. EOD und stirb genauso saudumm wie Du dich hier in einem fachlichen Gentoo-Forum darstellst. Du bist ab heute der Erste in meiner Ignore List.

----------

## Uli Sing

Auf, Bunny, es heißt "auf meiner Ignore List"

Hast Du's  vielleicht schon mal mit fleischloser Ernährung versucht?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Max Steel

Ihr seid verrückt. Alle beide.

----------

## franzf

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ihr seid verrückt. Alle beide.

 

Und die Mods sind im Urlaub...

----------

## John R. Graham

I für den Computer-Übersetzung entschuldigen. Der Ton dieser Ort ist uns aus der Hand. Bitte seien Sie höflich oder mehrere strenge Maßnahmen wird sichergestellt. Darüber hinaus werden Werbe-Links nicht erlaubt. Uli Sing, als eine Sache der Politik, habe ich den Link in der Signatur deaktiviert.

- John

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe hier noch ein interessantes Forum zum Thema gefunden:

http://www.foehr-it.de/hlp/

Dort geht es auch um die FritzCard DSL und USB unter Linux

G. R.

----------

## arfe

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> habe hier noch ein interessantes Forum zum Thema gefunden:
> 
> http://www.foehr-it.de/hlp/
> ...

 

Die Patches für  die FritzCard DSL und USB  sind von mir und funktionieren seit  Kernel > = 2.6.39 nicht mehr.

----------

## Cataclysm

 *arfe wrote:*   

>  *Cataclysm wrote:*   Moin.
> 
> Neue Versionen des fcpci Ebuilds gibt's ab sofort hier:
> 
> http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitroot/user/dfreise.git
> ...

 

Gut, dann tragen wir die Diskussion auch mal hier aus. So, jetzt gehen wir alle mal und gucken, wie dein Link auf den Patch heißt... hier isser (siehe dieser Thread, Seite 1, Posting Nr. 2 von DIR):

 *Quote:*   

> Dann spielst Du den Patch ein: 
> 
> http://final-frontier.ath.cx/ebuilds/kernel-2.6.39.patch

 

Jetzt gucken wir doch mal nach wem diese Webseite gehört.... 

OHA!! Das bin ja ich!

Und was lese ich da? Es ist DEIN Patch? Sag' mal... geht's noch? xD

Ich bitte dich jetzt hiermit letztmalig nicht im Internet durch die Foren zu laufen und zu behaupten, der Patch wäre von dir, und er würde nicht funktionieren. Wenn du das wirklich denkst, dann hast du leider wirklich keine Ahnung. Sorry.

----------

## arfe

Klar, dieser Patch kursierte von mir auf http://www.foehr-it.de/

Genauso wie meine Patches für die Fritz DSL, Fritz DSL SL und Fritz USB etc.   :Very Happy: 

Dort oder woanders muss Du den dann gefunden haben. Vielleicht sollte ich es mir wieder angewöhnen für die Fixes einen Kommentar von mir zu hinterlassen.    :Wink: 

Der Patch funktioniert schon, aber nicht auf die Main Sources von opensuse.foehr-it.de.   :Laughing: 

Aber nichts für ungut. Ich möchte mich sicherlich nicht mit dem Ruhm anderer Leute bekleckern.   :Cool: 

----------

## arfe

 *Cataclysm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bitte dich jetzt hiermit letztmalig nicht im Internet durch die Foren zu laufen und zu behaupten, der Patch wäre von dir, und er würde nicht funktionieren. Wenn du das wirklich denkst, dann hast du leider wirklich keine Ahnung. Sorry.

 

Das möchte ich natürlich nicht ungeachtet lassen und Dir nochmal sagen, dass der Patch, der bei Dir liegt von mir ist und das ebuild

von Dennis Freise nicht auf die Main sources von opensuse.foehr-it.de funktionieren.

Und soviel zu meiner Ahnung und die Fakten:

 *Quote:*   

> ebuild fcpci-0.1-r6.ebuild merge
> 
> Disabling noauto in features… merge disables it. (qmerge doesn’t)
> 
> >>> Downloading ‘http://opensuse.foehr-it.de/rpms/11_2/src/fcpci-0.1-0.src.rpm‘
> ...

 

Patch.out:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/temp/fcpci-kernel-2.6.39.patch.out
> 
> ***** fcpci-kernel-2.6.39.patch *****
> 
> =====================================
> ...

 

Sollten weiterhin Zweifel sein, dann bitte immer her damit.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cataclysm

```
earthdawn fcpci # emerge -1 fcpci

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6 from local-gentoo

>>> Downloading 'http://opensuse.foehr-it.de/rpms/11_2/src/fcpci-0.1-0.src.rpm'

--2011-09-04 13:02:59--  http://opensuse.foehr-it.de/rpms/11_2/src/fcpci-0.1-0.src.rpm

Auflösen des Hostnamen »opensuse.foehr-it.de (opensuse.foehr-it.de)«... 85.214.99.63

Verbindungsaufbau zu opensuse.foehr-it.de (opensuse.foehr-it.de)|85.214.99.63|:80... verbunden.

HTTP-Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK

Länge: 1419782 (1,4M) [application/x-rpm]

In »»/var/cache/portage/distfiles/fcpci-0.1-0.src.rpm«« speichern.

100%[======================================>] 1.419.782    983K/s   in 1,4s

2011-09-04 13:03:00 (983 KB/s) - »»/var/cache/portage/distfiles/fcpci-0.1-0.src.rpm«« gespeichert [1419782/1419782]

 * fcpci-0.1-0.src.rpm RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.0.4-hardened/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.0.4-hardened

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fcpci-0.1-0.src.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work

>>> Unpacking fcpci-suse93-3.11-07.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work

 * Applying fritz-tools.diff ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying fritz-config.diff ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying fritz_pci.diff ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying fritz_irq.diff ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying fritz_driver_init.diff ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying tools2.diff ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying ctr_reset.diff ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying strncpy.diff ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying fcpci-kernel-2.6.34.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying fcpci-kernel-2.6.39.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Converting src/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...             [ ok ]

 * Localize symbols in fcpci-lib.o ...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work/fritz ...

 * Preparing fcpci module

make HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KDIR=/usr/src/linux LIBDIR=/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work/fritz/src all

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work/fritz/src modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.0.4-hardened'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work/fritz/src/main.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work/fritz/src/driver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work/fritz/src/tools.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work/fritz/src/tables.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work/fritz/src/queue.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work/fritz/src/lib.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work/fritz/src/fcpci.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

WARNING: modpost: Found 122 section mismatch(es).

To see full details build your kernel with:

'make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y'

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work/fritz/src/fcpci.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work/fritz/src/fcpci.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.0.4-hardened'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6

>>> Install fcpci-0.1-r6 into /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/image/ category net-dialup

 * Installing fcpci module

>>> Completed installing fcpci-0.1-r6 into /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/image/

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   lib/modules/3.0.4-hardened/net/fcpci.ko

>>> Installing (1 of 1) net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6

 * Removing net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6 from moduledb.

 * Updating module dependencies for 3.0.4-hardened ...                   [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.
```

Ich kopiere nochmal die entscheidenden Zeilen raus:

```
>>> Downloading 'http://opensuse.foehr-it.de/rpms/11_2/src/fcpci-0.1-0.src.rpm'

--2011-09-04 13:02:59--  http://opensuse.foehr-it.de/rpms/11_2/src/fcpci-0.1-0.src.rpm
```

```
 * Applying fcpci-kernel-2.6.39.patch ...                                [ ok ]
```

Ja, sieht man daß der Patch nicht auf die Main-Sources funktioniert... was du in deinem Beitrag in meinem Blog gemacht hast weiß ich nicht - vielleicht solltest du mal lieber gucken daß du richtigen Dateien runterlädst  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Aber nichts für ungut. Ich möchte mich sicherlich nicht mit dem Ruhm anderer Leute bekleckern. 

 

Joa, ist nur sehr interessant wie du zuerst behauptest DEIN Patch liegt in meinem Overlay, aber einen Link auf meine Webseite verbreitest. Übrigens ist der Patch nach einem Posting aus dem genannten Forum von mir erstellt worden, und der Eintrag dort kam nicht von dir.

Ich hab' ehrlich gesagt wenig Lust mich mit dir rumzustreiten, mein Patch funktioniert (sieht man oben), mein Patch stammt nicht von dir. Ob du jetzt die Idee zu dem Patch gehabt hast ist mir latte - das kannst du ja dann mit der anderen Person bei Foehr-IT klären...

Für mich ist die Diskussion endgültig beendet.

----------

## arfe

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -1 fcpci 
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

Dein ebuild funktioniert definitiv nicht!

Der Patch geht auch nicht auf die Main sources von http://opensuse.foehr-it.de/rpms/11_2/src/fcpci-0.1-0.src.rpm

Das ebuild ist von Dir und des gibt keine anderen Bezugsquellen, die ich ggf. korregieren könnte.

Als Beleg das Manifest:

 *Quote:*   

> AUX fcpci-kernel-2.6.34.patch 4358 RMD160 63ba14a64be689ac4f15cfe010106a9a3c4e7c41 SHA1 8b53b1a43cb5615995502239a40687d61443a27c SHA256 82f72dda3f5a6956e5e35990e0b431ff11c8f9a4f046f991d19aca95d79dfd6e
> 
> AUX fcpci-kernel-2.6.39.patch 850 RMD160 d6f8573a5aa8b15fce6ee8096e20d23ca3032397 SHA1 cb67c68483a0c71e1b5800c7c76bbe415522dda2 SHA256 9f56ee45159365216fd58b1d76ce878fd4db2eee456c04354c56330db7a257d6
> 
> AUX kernel-2.6.34.patch 4515 RMD160 679ad014f799d9bf9f13c1aa1fd6451faebc5bc8 SHA1 d5c94106b43f9f4371274efe47aaeb6e4347fce7 SHA256 94e83fad32998596f97d7f5df3e9c674419616a3bcfb3cb7309c220204ac0de7
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Und hier Dein ebuild:
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2011 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

Und hier nochmal der fehlgeschlagene Patch:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/temp/fcpci-kernel-2.6.39.patch.out
> 
> ***** fcpci-kernel-2.6.39.patch *****
> 
> =====================================
> ...

 Last edited by arfe on Sun Sep 04, 2011 11:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cataclysm

 *Quote:*   

> Dein ebuild funktioniert definitiv nicht!

 

Doch. Tut's.

----------

## arfe

 *Cataclysm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, sieht man daß der Patch nicht auf die Main-Sources funktioniert... was du in deinem Beitrag in meinem Blog gemacht hast weiß ich nicht - vielleicht solltest du mal lieber gucken daß du richtigen Dateien runterlädst 
> 
> 

 

Nur weil der Patch bei Dir liegt, den ich auch den Hilfesuchenden als Quelle angegeben habe, weil ich selber keine Patches hoste, heisst es nicht, dass der Patch von Dir ist.   :Very Happy:  Der liegt halt bei Dir rum, aber mehr nicht.

Das dein ebuild leider nicht funktioniert, habe ich doch hier nun schon mehrmals bewiesen.   :Laughing: 

Übrigens habe ich es gerade auch von anderen Leuten Dein ebuild testen lassen. Das Ergebnis ist überall das Gleiche. 

Dein ebuild schlägt beim Patch fehl.   :Cool: Last edited by arfe on Sun Sep 04, 2011 11:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cataclysm

Daß mein eBuild funktioniert habe ich bewiesen - und nu?

----------

## arfe

 *Cataclysm wrote:*   

> Daß mein eBuild funktioniert habe ich bewiesen - und nu?

 

Du hast in der Tat bewiesen, dass es bei Dir funktioniert. Bei fünf anderen Leuten mit Portage 2.10.11.1 und Kernel > 2.6.39 funktionierte es ebenfalls nicht.

Zufall? David Copperfield? Oder ist Dein ebuild doch nicht so das Wahre?   :Laughing: 

----------

## arfe

Ich würde Dir gerne mitteilen wo dein Fehler im eBuild ist. Aber irgendwie scheinst Du für meinen Hinweis resistent zu sein.

----------

## Cataclysm

Und diese 5 Leute sind wo? Auch bei David Copperfield verschwunden?

Bist du jetzt schon so tief abgerutscht dass du dich nur noch mit solchen Argumenten wehren kannst?

Ich hätte das Problem sicher mit dir lösen können, aber deine Art bringt mich einfach nur noch zum Kotzen.

Ich geb' dir jetzt mal einen Tipp, warum es bei dir nicht funktioniert...

```
>>> Unpacking fcpci-suse93-64bit-3.11-07.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fcpci-0.1-r6/work
```

Da du ja anscheinend alle Patches für den fcpci geschrieben hast hätte dir diese Kleinigkeit eigentlich auffallen müssen!

Entferne ~amd64 aus den KEYWORDS, dafür -amd64 rein. Bitte 'layman -S' ausführen.

Wie gesagt, ich hätte den Patch ja sogar für deine Umgebung angepasst, aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich bei deinem Verhalten da keine Lust zu. Ich brauche die 64bit-Variante ja eh nicht...

----------

## arfe

Ah, wie ich sehe, hast Du den Fehler selbst gefunden. Diese fünf Leute sind natürlich nicht verschwunden.

Und wie Du dir bereits denken kannst, haben die anderen fünf Leute auch AMD64.   :Laughing: 

Mit eBuilds schreiben, habe ich mich vor 10 Minunte noch nie beschäftigen müßen. Ist eher was gentoo-spezifisches.

Der Grund warst Du, um den Fehler im eBuild zu finden. Und das hat wirklich kaum etwas mit meinen Patches zu tun,

weil ich mit eBuild bisher weniger zu tun hatte.   :Very Happy: Last edited by arfe on Sun Sep 04, 2011 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cataclysm

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Ah, wie ich sehe, hast Du den Fehler selbst gefunden. Diese fünf Leute sind natürlich nicht verschwunden.
> 
> Und wie Du dir bereits denken kannst, haben die anderen fünf Leute auch AMD64.  

 

Du fühlst dich jetzt RICHTIG klug, was? "Lassen wir ihn mal suchen, ich weiss ja wo der Fehler liegt, haha! Helfen? Nööö..."

Gott hast du einen Knall...

----------

## arfe

 *Cataclysm wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Ah, wie ich sehe, hast Du den Fehler selbst gefunden. Diese fünf Leute sind natürlich nicht verschwunden.
> 
> Und wie Du dir bereits denken kannst, haben die anderen fünf Leute auch AMD64.   
> 
> Du fühlst dich jetzt RICHTIG klug, was? "Lassen wir ihn mal suchen, ich weiss ja wo der Fehler liegt, haha! Helfen? Nööö..."
> ...

 

Ich hatte Dir doch vorher bereits geschrieben, dass ich es Dir gerne mitteilen würde. Aber deine Art unsachlich zu werden wie in deinem Blog, hat mich davon abgehalten.   :Very Happy: 

Du hat es als "Verarschung" dargestellt und "ohne Substanz". So wie es im Wald reinruft...  Du kennst sicherlich den Spruch.   :Laughing: 

----------

## arfe

Funktioniert übrigens trotzdem noch nicht mit dem gefixten eBuild. Aber ich habe die wirkliche Ursache selber gefunden.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cataclysm

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Funktioniert übrigens trotzdem noch nicht mit dem gefixten eBuild. Aber ich habe die wirkliche Ursache selber gefunden. 

 

Na, dann erzähl' mal.

----------

## arfe

Ich habe Dir jetzt ein Patch für Dein eBuild mit dem Main source von opensuse.foehr-it.de gemacht.

Bitte den mit Deinem fcpci-kernel-2.6.39.patch ersetzen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --- fritz/src/driver.c_orig     2011-09-04 16:54:30.000000000 +0200
> 
> +++ fritz/src/driver.c  2011-09-04 16:55:02.000000000 +0200
> ...

 

Leider kann man hier keine Anhänge reinsetzen.

Hier siehst Du, dass mein Patch mit Deinem eBuild jetzt einwandfrei funktioniert:

 *Quote:*   

> ebuild fcpci-0.1-r6.ebuild merge
> 
> Disabling noauto in features... merge disables it. (qmerge doesn't)
> 
> >>> Downloading 'http://opensuse.foehr-it.de/rpms/11_2/src/fcpci-0.1-0.src.rpm'
> ...

 

Ich habe Dir den neuen fcpci-kernel-2.6.39.patch per eMail geschickt, den Du dann für deinem OVERLAY verwenden kannst.

Wie Du vielleicht feststellst, sieht der Patch auch anders aus, weil noch an anderen Stellen das stack_lock in sched_lock geändert werden

mußte.

EDIT: Den Patch habe ich Dir als eMail geschickt.

----------

## Cataclysm

Ok, dank dem neuen Patch von arfe, ein paar eBuild-Änderungen, und ein paar Tests sollte der fcpci im Overlay jetzt auch unter amd64 funktionieren (~amd64 keyworded).

Leider kann ich mangels fehlender Entwicklungsumgebung nur den Build-Prozess beurteilen, nicht die Funktion.

Würde mich über entsprechende Tests des laufenden Moduls & Rückmeldungen freuen.

----------

## mhanft

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> 3) Kernel konfigurieren
> 
> Device Drivers -> ISDN Support setzen
> 
> Device Drivers -> ISDN Support -> CAPI 2.0 subsystem (als Modul) setzen
> ...

 

Hallo,

muss diesen Thread nochmal aufwärmen - habe gerade probiert, das ganze ISDN-Zeug auf einem Kernel 3.0.6 zusammenzubrauen (erst mal in einer VM, kann am Produktivsystem nicht so viel rumbasteln, das muss dann auf Anhieb funktionieren), und fcpci krieg ich mit den erwähnten Patches auch compiliert und geladen, also soweit alles paletti, aber capiinit sagt

```
FATAL: Module capifs not found.

FATAL: Module capifs not found.

WARNING: filesystem capifs not available
```

weil es "CAPI 2.0 filesystem support" bei "make menuconfig" nicht mehr gibt (war bisher schon als deprecated markiert und ist jetzt wohl endgültig verschwunden - angeblich weil udev das auch alles kann). Das ist zwar schön, dass udev das auch kann (wie? und was eigentlich?), aber solange man die CAPI aufgrund des fehlenden "capifs.ko"-Moduls gar nicht erst laden kann, kommt man wohl auch nicht so recht weiter.

Hab schon gegooglet, aber dazu hat anscheinend noch niemand ein "HowTo" geschrieben... hat jemand einen Tipp?!

Danke & Gruß Matthias.

----------

## arfe

```
crw------- 1 root root 68,  0 26. Okt 21:33 /dev/capi

crw------- 1 root root 68,  0 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20

crw------- 1 root root 68,  1 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.00

crw------- 1 root root 68,  2 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.01

crw------- 1 root root 68,  3 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.02

crw------- 1 root root 68,  4 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.03

crw------- 1 root root 68,  5 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.04

crw------- 1 root root 68,  6 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.05

crw------- 1 root root 68,  7 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.06

crw------- 1 root root 68,  8 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.07

crw------- 1 root root 68,  9 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.08

crw------- 1 root root 68, 10 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.09

crw------- 1 root root 68, 11 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.10

crw------- 1 root root 68, 12 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.11

crw------- 1 root root 68, 13 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.12

crw------- 1 root root 68, 14 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.13

crw------- 1 root root 68, 15 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.14

crw------- 1 root root 68, 16 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.15

crw------- 1 root root 68, 17 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.16

crw------- 1 root root 68, 18 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.17

crw------- 1 root root 68, 19 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.18

crw------- 1 root root 68, 20 26. Okt 21:31 /dev/capi20.19

```

MAKDEV capi

----------

## mhanft

Ähhh... diesbezüglich bin ich wohl zu arger Linux-Laie, als dass ich verstehen würde, was Du damit sagen willst. Die /dev/capi20 krieg ich schon hin, mit mknod -m 660 /dev/capi20 c 68 0, aber was hat das mit dem angemeckerten Fehlen des Moduls capifs.ko bei capiinit zu tun?

----------

## arfe

 *mhanft wrote:*   

> Ähhh... diesbezüglich bin ich wohl zu arger Linux-Laie, als dass ich verstehen würde, was Du damit sagen willst. Die /dev/capi20 krieg ich schon hin, mit mknod -m 660 /dev/capi20 c 68 0, aber was hat das mit dem angemeckerten Fehlen des Moduls capifs.ko bei capiinit zu tun?

 

Und Deine /dev/capi?  Die willst Du nicht machen?

Es gibt keine capifs mehr! Und ich weiss auch nicht wieso Du darauf kommst?

----------

## mhanft

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Und Deine /dev/capi?  Die willst Du nicht machen?

 Mach' ich auch noch gern, wenns das braucht  :Wink: 

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Es gibt keine capifs mehr! Und ich weiss auch nicht wieso Du darauf kommst?

 

Also vielleicht erklär' ich mal von vorne:Ich hab hier einen Rechner mit Fritz PCI und Kernel 2.6.38 mit fcpci und capi4k-utils und capisuite und yaps (und hylafax funktioniert auch, nutze ich aber zur Zeit nicht).Damit ich bei einem Kernel-Update keine bösen Überraschungen erlebe (der Rechner ist eigentlich ein 24/7-System; an dem kann ich nicht ewig herumbasteln), probiere ich neue Kernels erst in einer VM aus (in der zwar natürlich keine Fritzcard drinsteckt; aber ob man alles - vor allem fcpci - compilieren kann, kann man in der VM auch schon mal ganz gut austesten).Mit Kernel 3.0.6 in der VM und den zwei kleinen fcpci-Patches kann ich dort auch das fcpci-Modul compilieren und laden. So weit, so gut.Allerdings sagt "capiinit" (also in der 3.0.6-VM), daß das Modul "capifs.ko" nicht gefunden werden kann, und verweigert die Weiterarbeit (eigentlich sollte es wohl sagen, daß keine Fritzcard drinsteckt oder so).Deswegen trau' ich mich jetzt auch noch nicht den Kernel des "echten" 24/7-Systems auf 3.0.6 updaten, aufgrund der Befürchtung, daß nachher (ohne capifs.ko) keine CAPI geladen werden kann und die ganzen ISDN-Anwendungen nicht mehr funktionieren.Im "echten" gegenwärtigen System (also 2.6.38 mit real funktionierender Fritzcard) gibts auch gar nicht so viele "Capis", nur das hier:

```
fileserver ~ # ls -ld /dev/capi*

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     0 10. Jul 12:49 /dev/capi

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 68, 0 10. Jul 12:49 /dev/capi20
```

wobei das "capi"-Verzeichnis leer ist.

Ich muß gestehen, daß mir die ganzen Zusammenhänge zwischen fcpci und capi4k-utils (inkl. capiinit/capiinfo und /etc/init.d/capi) nicht so 100%ig klar sind. Bisher mußte ich das aber auch nicht so genau wissen, denn es funktioniert ja  :Wink:  Ich würde das aber eben auch gerne mit Kernel 3.0.6 (und weitere Kernels ohne capifs) am Laufen halten...

----------

## arfe

Ich würde mir mal das richtige OVERLAY bzw git ziehen. 

Quelle: http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=user/dfreise.git;a=summary

Ich habe keine Ahnung was Du da machst. Es läuft einwandfrei und capifs gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.

Außerdem verstehe ich den Sinn nicht wieso Du es unter einer VM machst, nur um einen Kernel zu testen

bzw. das ebuild von fcpci zu mergen. Das Kompilieren wird zwar funktionieren, aber ob die ISDN-Karte

in der VM richtig durchgereicht wird, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.

```
lsmod | grep -i capi

capidrv                24227  1 

isdn                  113286  1 capidrv

capi                   10952  4 

kernelcapi             31678  3 capidrv,capi,fcpci

```

```
uname -a

Linux murphy 3.1.0 #1 SMP Tue Oct 25 11:11:13 CEST 2011 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```
murphy firmware # capiinfo 

Number of Controllers : 1

Controller 1:

Manufacturer: AVM GmbH

CAPI Version: 2.0

Manufacturer Version: 3.11-07  (49.23)

Serial Number: 1000001

BChannels: 2

Global Options: 0x00000039

   internal controller supported

   DTMF supported

   Supplementary Services supported

   channel allocation supported (leased lines)

B1 protocols support: 0x4000011f

   64 kbit/s with HDLC framing

   64 kbit/s bit-transparent operation

   V.110 asynconous operation with start/stop byte framing

   V.110 synconous operation with HDLC framing

   T.30 modem for fax group 3

   Modem asyncronous operation with start/stop byte framing

B2 protocols support: 0x00000b1b

   ISO 7776 (X.75 SLP)

   Transparent

   LAPD with Q.921 for D channel X.25 (SAPI 16)

   T.30 for fax group 3

   ISO 7776 (X.75 SLP) with V.42bis compression

   V.120 asyncronous mode

   V.120 bit-transparent mode

B3 protocols support: 0x800000bf

   Transparent

   T.90NL, T.70NL, T.90

   ISO 8208 (X.25 DTE-DTE)

   X.25 DCE

   T.30 for fax group 3

   T.30 for fax group 3 with extensions

   Modem

  0100

  0200

  39000000

  1f010040

  1b0b0000

  bf000080

  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

  01000001 00020000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Supplementary services support: 0x000003ff

   Hold / Retrieve

   Terminal Portability

   ECT

   3PTY

   Call Forwarding

   Call Deflection

   MCID

   CCBS

```

----------

## mhanft

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Ich würde mir mal das richtige OVERLAY bzw git ziehen.
> 
> Quelle: http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=user/dfreise.git;a=summary

 Ja, danke, das hab ich jetzt mal eingerichtet.

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Ich habe keine Ahnung was Du da machst. Es läuft einwandfrei und capifs gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.

 Hm, bei mir (2.6.38) schon. Allerdings hab ich das auch nicht bewusst eingerichtet - das war im Zuge der diversen ISDN-Pakete dann einfach irgendwann mal da...

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Außerdem verstehe ich den Sinn nicht wieso Du es unter einer VM machst, nur um einen Kernel zu testen
> 
> bzw. das ebuild von fcpci zu mergen. Das Kompilieren wird zwar funktionieren, aber ob die ISDN-Karte
> 
> in der VM richtig durchgereicht wird, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.

 Nö, das will ich ja auch gar nicht. Das wichtigste in so einem "VM-Test" ist, ob man fcpci mit dem neuen Kernel compilieren kann (oder schon wieder neue Patches braucht). Mir ist das eben einmal passiert, dass ich ein Kernel-Update gemacht habe, und danach ging fcpci nicht mehr zu compilieren. Das war ziemlich überraschend, ärgerlich und zeitraubend. Wenn ich das jetzt einfach immer vorher in einer VM mit dem neuen Kernel probiere, bin ich vor solchen Überraschungen einigermaßen geschützt...

 *arfe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lsmod | grep -i capi
> 
> ...

 Hmmm... bei mir mit 2.6.38 (reales System mit eingebauter Fritzcard) sieht das so aus:

```
fileserver ~ # lsmod | grep -i capi

capi                    9852  4

capifs                  2063  2 capi

kernelcapi             28594  2 fcpci,capi
```

"capidrv" und "isdn" hab ich offensichtlich gar nicht. Wo kommt das her, und was macht das?

 *arfe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> murphy firmware # capiinfo
> 
> ...

 Ok, capiinfo bringt in meiner Test-VM capi not installed - No such device or address (6), was wohl OK ist, wenn keine Karte drinsteckt. Aber capiinit mault FATAL: Module capifs not found. Was passiert bei Dir, wenn Du capiinit machst?

----------

## volvo

Ein wirklich toller Thread. Geschrieben -> gelesen -> ausgeführt.

Capiinfo passt.

Capiinit merkert mit dem gleichem hier beschriebenen Fehler:

 capiinit

FATAL: Module capifs not found.

FATAL: Module capifs not found.

WARNING: filesystem capifs not available

ein lsmod | grep -i capi bringt leider gar nichts (ergebnis leer)

Das mit dem overlay mag okay sein aber wer soll sich das bitte alles merken? Wenn ich jetzt auch noch anfangen muss overlays zu nutzen bekomme ich einen Vogel mehr als ich eh schon habe. Warum funzt das mit dem Kernel selbst nicht?

----------

